
Oceanic Airlines - raleighm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oceanic_Airlines
======
qubex
Going down the rabbit-hole led me to this within a few clicks, and made me
giggle.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_Studio_Services#...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_Studio_Services#Banknotes)

